# Had the 4D scan **WITH PICTURE**



## Laura22 (Jan 16, 2011)

We're having a baby....................








GIRL!!!!



And here she is:

Everyone, I'd like you to meet Imogen Lucy


----------



## hotchop (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!

What an amazing pic!


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 16, 2011)

awww those pictures are soo cool 
and lil baby girl, i am liking the name.
congratulations, happy she is a girl? haha


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness - that is unbelievable! Absolutely brilliant!
I never knew they could do such pictures.

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow never seen a 4d scan before.

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow laura thats amazing , xx  


p.s hope you had a good birthday the other day


----------



## gail1 (Jan 16, 2011)

that is one amazing picture well done hunnie
gail


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh how wonderful, love the name. Imogen was a name I had if I ever had a daughter xxx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2011)

fab-u-lous 

a-ma-zing

words can't describe this miracle

all the very best you and your beautiful baby


----------



## KateR (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow. She's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!! thats gorgeous! and what a great name as well.  Lovely to see her in so much detail xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 17, 2011)

congratulations laura  The scan looks amazing  xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2011)

Yey, so excited for you.

Great news  xxx


----------



## alisonz (Jan 17, 2011)

These scans are amazing, wish they'd been about when I had mine. Congratulations Laura xxx


----------



## shirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah bless ya, how amazing is that pic? Congratulations, hope all goes well for you,

lv Shirl


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing photo indeed, and soooo much diffence to when I had my scan's where you could just about make out the baby outline amougst the fuzziness...


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

What a fantastic pic!

Many congratulations - & a gorgeous name!


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 19, 2011)

what a good picture and congratulations  did you start buyingany pink stuff i havent yet


----------



## Laura22 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've bought her a little outfit but it's not pink lol. And it might not fit her depending on how big/small she is when she is born. It's 0-3 months though so plenty of growing room!






Was only ?8 in Asda. Really need to concentrate on getting her some little socks/vests and babygros now though!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I've bought her a little outfit but it's not pink lol. And it might not fit her depending on how big/small she is when she is born. It's 0-3 months though so plenty of growing room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh thats so sweet love ikkle baby clothes...

Will anyone be offering to knit, usually always someone int he family or close family offers lol x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations! the 4D scans are great aren't they? Lovely name you have chosen for her too. If we have a girl she is going to be called Lucy Rose.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 29, 2011)

WoW!  That's a pic and a half.  Lovely name, too. Congratulations.


----------

